# Why doesn't Canada have Nationals?



## Franklin (Jul 18, 2017)

Venezuela, New Zealand, Germany, Netherlands, Paraguay, Ukraine, Australia, Moldova, USA, India, Iran, Bolivia, Hugarian all have national cubing competitions, how come Canada doesn't have any? clearly Canada cubing community is big enough to have one. (After watching US nats I wanted to go to nats but Canada doesn't have nationals)

Comment if you agree that Canada should have nationals!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2017)

Because Canada isn't real


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 18, 2017)

Because most of them go to USA nats anyway lol


----------



## efattah (Jul 18, 2017)

Living in Canada I also wondered this, although it is true that top Canadians typically go to US Nationals. Perhaps the Canadians and Americans should work together to make it the 'North American Championship' just like the Asian Championships and Euro Championships.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 18, 2017)

We have the Canadian Open, and it was last weekend


----------



## turtwig (Jul 18, 2017)

It's kind of funny how you posted this like 2 days after Canadian Open.


----------



## Franklin (Jul 18, 2017)

Canadian Open is Canadian national?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 18, 2017)

The main reason they don't have nationals is because if they did then such a large event might distract the population from hockey and curling which would result in chaos, the people rising up and overthrowing the government and finally the people of Canada taking over the world (in the nicest way possible)


----------



## qwertycuber (Jul 19, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> The main reason they don't have nationals is because if they did then such a large event might distract the population from hockey and curling which would result in chaos, the people rising up and overthrowing the government and finally the people of Canada taking over the world (in the nicest way possible)


I'm from canada and I don't know anyone who does curling


----------



## Kian (Jul 19, 2017)

The Canadian Open has been held biannually for many years. The chosen nomenclature of "Open" or "Nationals" has no real difference. In fact, we've used the term Open before for our national tournament in the US before.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you mr. history teacher lol jk


----------

